# please id this



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

i've had this aquarium book since i started fishkeeping and this book is where i first saw a picture of a piranha and i thought all piranhas look the same until i got my first pygo's last year and now i have a sanchezi. now im wondering what the piranha in the picture is..im sure its a serrasalmus but is it a sanchezi?








View attachment 97985


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

im leaning towards rhom


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ill say sanchezi


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

im leaning towards to small to properly id.

can be any species mentioned so far tho.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

its neither rhom nor sanchezi as its tail is clear...beyond that I have no idea.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

still an unidentified piranha


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

whatsthedeal said:


> its neither rhom nor sanchezi as its tail is clear...beyond that I have no idea.


http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...p?idproduct=244










^baby rhom


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

that isnt a rhom either lol.

looks marginatus.

both could be S.marginatus. that is my best guess.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

whatsthedeal said:


> that isnt a rhom either lol.
> 
> looks marginatus.
> 
> both could be S.marginatus. that is my best guess.


and you came up with this from what?

Because it doesnt have the band on its tail its not a rhom??

Baby rhoms dont have the band on their tails.










This fish is too small to give a guestimate as to what species he/she is.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

the tail,spots,anal fin and other features do not look anything like a rhombeus. The fish in that pictures tail is turned so you can not see it.

the fish at the top is large enough to show plenty of terminal band.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

no terminal band there either.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

the black background may have soemthing to do with it eh?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

^^still none

and even has 'larger' spots


----------



## AUDIOSLAVED (Jan 29, 2006)

too young to identify. but my guess is serrasalmus irritan


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

irritan, if it's not a baby


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

i dont know if im right but if that is a juvy serra then why does he have few spots or are there juvy serras with few spots?


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> ^^still none
> 
> and even has 'larger' spots


lol

not a rhom


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

whatsthedeal said:


> ^^still none
> 
> and even has 'larger' spots


lol

not a rhom
[/quote]

I guess you just wont take my word for it. Guess we just have to wait for Jeff or Jonas opinion on the matter.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

I donno to me that clearly is not a rhombeus..I have owned many. the spottuing is way too large, the tail shape and color is off..the profile is a bit off.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

any other guesses?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

lol u two still arguen?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

definately looks like an irritan if its not a baby...no yellow.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

can you look at this one frank?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

that's hard...irritans have a wider black band on their tail fin, and their dorsal fin isnt quite as curved near the bottom, not to mention, their bottom fin is usually yellowish as a juvy, and turns red as they grow older, but when it does turn red, it gets a lot more red than that piranha. fully grown irritans are a lot more tall than that, however, if its like transition between juvy and adult, then it could be an irritan, it could explain the red being so unpronounced, and the several distinct juvy dots, the tail, im not sure if the black band varies in size by age, or if it is static for life, but assuming it varies, my best guess would be an irritan. sanchezi's throughts are way too red, rhoms are way more red on the bottom and they're taller...tough one. maybe it's a model that someone made, looks like a piranha, but isnt actually a piranha. hehe.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

i took a second look at the pic in my book and it definitely looks real..if it was a model then its a real good model he he


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

has to be an irritan. there's no other species that looks as much like it. not to mention, now that i look at it, it seems as though, just under the red on the lower fin, there's a hint of yellow. im saying definately an irritan. post another piranha that looks more like it than an irritan, and i'll retract my statement, but there's no other serra that meets all the cosmetic features of that fish.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> has to be an irritan. there's no other species that looks as much like it. not to mention, now that i look at it, it seems as though, just under the red on the lower fin, there's a hint of yellow. im saying definately an irritan. post another piranha that looks more like it than an irritan, and i'll retract my statement, but there's no other serra that meets all the cosmetic features of that fish.


i really need to get this fish identified its like a mystery pic in my childhood days that i really need to get closure with









if its an irritan so be it, i just need it identified hehe thanks for id'ing man


----------

